# Early retirement and NHS



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

NHS axes free health care for expats. 
Thousands of British expats who have taken early retirement and settled in Europe will lose free access to their local health care system
NHS axes free health care for expats - Telegraph


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> NHS axes free health care for expats.
> Thousands of British expats who have taken early retirement and settled in Europe will lose free access to their local health care system
> NHS axes free health care for expats - Telegraph


But early retirees haven't for a long time had access to healthcare in their new country of residence, paid for by the UK



The UK stopped issuing S1s to early retirees a couple of years ago


edit - the article was published in 2014. And yes it did happen, eventually in June 2014 iirc


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

By Peter Pallot10:03AM GMT 11 Feb 2014


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Bloody odd....... We're in exactly that position & yet we get registered in 2012 & are still registered & receiving treatment.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

The issue here is who pays. If you are in receipt of a uk state pension then the uk pays. If you are not then either pt pays or you do depending on your registration. All is not clear in case 2. As I see it, if you have a PT EHIC then pt will pay, if you don't you will, whether the treatment is here or in any other EU country.
Post Brexit, make sure you are either in the pt system or get some private cover.....


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

This news came out a couple of year ago and scared most expats. It should for many countries but if you are resident in Portugal then you are OK. 
The Portugal law is very clean residents are entitled to healthcare the same as Portuguese citizens. 
If you are in receipt of a UK pension then the UK pays for your treatment, the PT authorities will claim it back if you have the right forms.
If Brexit happens then it could all change, got your vote registered?


----------

